#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   OP an Schulter....wie lange eingeschränkt bzw Arbeitsunfähig >

## 250779

Hallo,
nachdem man so ziemlich alles versucht hat, 6 monate meine schmerzen weg zu bekommen (spritzen, physio, tapes etc), hat man sich jetzt für eine op an meiner schulter entschieden.
gibt es erfahrungswerte die mir bzw meinem arbeitgeber sagen können, wie lange ich dann ca. arbeitsunfähig sein werde (arbeiter im schichtdienst mit körperlich anstrengender arbeit)?
Befund des mrt`s lautete wie folgt: *Relative Enge des Subacromialraumes. Insertiorstendophatie der Supraspinatussehne mit diskreter Partialruptur peripher Bursaseitig. Begleitende Bursitis subacromialis. Tendopathie der Subscapularissehne*
was genau gemacht wird, wisst ihr bestimmt besser als ich :k_tongue_1: 
nur das mein arbeitgeber einen anhaltspunkt hat...Danke

----------


## Christiane

Hallo, 
nach der OP wirst du für mindestens 6 Wochen kampfunfähig sein. Es können auch 8 oder 10 Wochen werden, je nachdem wie die Heilung läuft. Wenn du wieder arbeiten gehst, wird es wohl auf das Hamburger Modell hinauslaufen: du machst eine Wiedereingleiderung mit und arbeitest erstmal stundenweise. Kommst du zurecht, wird die Stundenzahl alle 2 Wochen gesteigert. 
Viel Erolg bei der OP,
Gruß Christiane

----------


## 250779

Hallo und danke erstmal,
jetzt habe ich erstmal n bißchen angst bekommen. soooo lange hätte ich nicht gedacht.
kann man denn sagen, was man bei der op machen/versuchen wird anhand des mrt`s? schleimbeutel entfernen, sehne nähen, knorpel entfernen oder knochen feilen?!

----------


## Christiane

Die Subacromialenge muss beseitigt werden, das ist ja auch die Ursache für die anderen Probleme. Das heißt, unter der OP wird unterhalb des Acromions etwas Knochen gefräst. Ob der Schleimbeutel entfernt wird, wird oft erst während der OP entschieden. Falls Sehnen auch mit geflickt werden, wird die Schulter für einige Zeit ruhiggestellt, d.h. der Arm kann nicht aktiv bewegt werden. Danach wirst du Physiotherapie brauchen, um das Gelenk langsam wieder an Belastung zu gewöhnen. Dadurch kommt auch die lange Krankschreibung zustande. In der Regel geht so etwas aber ziemlich problemlos über die Bühne.

----------

